# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [Logiciel]DRIVER AUDIO & UAA

## nabil1

salut,
lors de l'installation du drivers d'une carte son d'un PC HP pavillon 3224 il y'a le message suivant qui s'affiche



> Your system	does not have Microsofts Universal Audio (UAA)High Definition Audio bus driver installed
> You must install this driver before installing the realtek High Definition audio divers.


ou je peut trouv le UAA?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Bien dj commencer par viter le Multi-Post  :;): 

Ou si c'est pas toi   ::?:   (hum hum) va voir ici  ::D: 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=484746

----------


## nabil1

salut,

non ce n'est pas moi, j'ai un ami possede un PC HP pavillion t3224 qui m'a de demande de lui faire une recherche sur son problme(Il m'a donne le message d'erreur).

Peut etre c'est lui .

Je le contacterai plus tard pour vrifier.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Je n'ai pas spcialement la solution mais cela n'empeche que tu peux suivre ce post en te prsentant dessus  ::D: 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=484746

----------

